
A Modest Proposal Concerning the Black Bar on Hacker News - augb
It might be helpful to be able to hover over the black bar at the top of Hacker News (when it is present) to get a simple tooltip explaining why it is there. This should reduce the number of questions on AskHN related to wondering why it is there. My 2 cents. :)
======
mschuster91
+1, and it might be cool if it was defined under which circumstances the black
bar will be applied. Just think of Ian Murdock (RIP).

Or, maybe, allow community votes on this??

~~~
augb
It would be helpful to know the circumstances the black bar is applied. In the
FAQ, maybe?

------
kleer001
Or have it be a link to an explanatory news or wikipedia article... But that
might be too much, let me be the last to suggest unnecessary make-work for
someone else.

------
jabv
I expected this OP to be way funnier than it actually was. OP, learn your
references.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal)

